# Ice out ..... Westbranch Muskies!!



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Has anyone had success with the Muskies early spring after Ice out? I’m getting anxious to get out there.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

I used to catch quite a bit from shore from the beach area ( bay just west of it ) to the marina. Best bait was always a crawfish rapala sr7. Snowstorms seemed to turn them on.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Always a bunch caught at the dam. walk the rocks and cast jerk baits


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the Replies!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I catch em on gliders while snow is still on the ground but cranks will get it done


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

This is about the time to get them. They are often up on the rocks looking for Walleye that are up looking to spawn. Like the guys have said here, try shallow stickbaits and jerkbaits (it can be easy to get hung up on the rocks with some of the deeper ones).


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Is there open water at the dam yet?


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just drove by the branch on wednesday and there didnt appear to be much in the way of open water other than a few small spots here and there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Westbranch dam muskie/eyes. For me as soon as there is cast able water from shore it's on. I'm talking like if there is 10 feet of water I've caught fish...its a grind most times. It's like I always say with this place...TIME put it in. I used to bring the kitchen sink to the dam but after 4 solid years of fishing it and good notes with every trip I go light with just 2 small boxes of lures and a net. Makes walking around on the rocks easy. Back in 2016 I caught a muskie on my 5th cast of the year 3/6/16. Cold brutal day with a bit snow here and there. 

...its getting close here soon. Pound it hard in April. One day back in 2016 it was late April on a sunday late in the morning and I walked up the rocks about halfway and sat there for about 30 minutes. Water was gin clear and I could see a good ways left/right...I saw 7 different size muskie do swim byes about 4 foot out and a foot down from shore. These fish were like zombies as I directed a couple guys in a bass boat where to cast and actually saw at 1 point where a guys spinnerbaits bounced right off a muskies head and didn't even faze the fish...It just kept swimming like a torpedo lol.

...reasonable/believe that at this time most of these muskies have seen caught and were just on cruise control...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...also always keep a lookout for a few bubbles here and there on days when the dam is glass...over time I have gathered notes about this...sometimes it's a beaver but most times it's a muskie. Saw these bubbles close to shore a few times and made some strategic casts and caught some really nice muskies this way. Also over the years when I was out in some of bays/coves have seen muskies break the surface with their heads for just a couple seconds and then back under...bubbles shortly after that...cant explain it just when I saw/see it I always don't give it a second thought and fish the bubble area.

Picture is a <bubble> muskie.

Don.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have seen them do this in Canada before. Musky were sticking there heads out water just passed there eyeballs it was creepy like they were hunting us.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! I know that when I've seen it ... it was bam I just glance over and there is a muskie ... like it just poked up and was checking me out...

Don.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

When throwing stickbaits or spinners do you guys use floro leader or wire? what pound floro?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Kevin05 said:


> I have seen them do this in Canada before. Musky were sticking there heads out water just passed there eyeballs it was creepy like they were hunting us.


I have seen Muskies "sunning" themselves, just laying motionless at the surface with back and eyes out of water, as if they are looking around. On very calm days with glass like water. Crazy


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

fishnguy said:


> When throwing stickbaits or spinners do you guys use floro leader or wire? what pound floro?


I believe steve at trophy time leaders and lures makes a leader specifically for jerk baits and gliders. He makes a variety of nice quality leaders in titanium, floro, etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

fishnguy said:


> When throwing stickbaits or spinners do you guys use floro leader or wire? what pound floro?


I use 80lb fluoro. Make my own leaders, they’re easy to do and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

triton175 said:


> I use 80lb fluoro. Make my own leaders, they’re easy to do and relatively inexpensive.


I make my own also, 80 lb floro yes! Mine are better than ANY store bought leader I have ever used. Its the way to go.


----------

